

Ask HN: When did you first come across Hacker News? - willietran

It&#x27;s an interesting community to say the least. How did you hear about it?
======
ColinWright
I was looking at the problem of spam and I came across Paul Graham's essay "A
Plan For Spam."

It worked brilliantly - still does now. My email setup is rather esoteric
setup because of some unusual requirements, so I do my own spam filtering, and
it's still working.

So I went and read some of PG's other essays, and wondered about connections
between them. So I did this:

[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/PaulGrahamEssays.html?HN_20150...](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/PaulGrahamEssays.html?HN_20150519)

And this:

[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/PaulGrahamEssaysRanking.html?H...](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/PaulGrahamEssaysRanking.html?HN_20150519)

Just messing about and I learned a lot, so I emailed PG with the result. He
suggested I submit it to HN, and that's when I first heard of it.

